# Putaway process should be used when a staged inbound is ready



## tachepiranha

Field and topic:
This term is related with dispatch and warehousing, but i can seem to find a proper translation, could somebody help me please? Thanks!!!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
The *Putaway* process should be used when a staged inbound is ready to be put in to storage locations.


----------



## rholt

Putaway means to put something away or store it. (It's in the bag.)
They seem to indicate a defined process for the storing of something coming into the system in a staged or preset manner, to be stored. 

I don't think putaway is yet a word.  Although wordreference.com gives "put away" = eat up or kill.


----------



## mora

Hola

'Put away' es dos palabras. 'To put away' significa 'guardar'. 

Mora


----------



## fenixpollo

The practice of taking a verb (to put away) and converting it to an adjective (put-away; putaway) is common in English, and more common in business than anywhere else.  I agree with mora that it means *el proceso de guardar*.

Saludos.


----------



## tachepiranha

Thanks every one, this was really helpful.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Sé que la duda es antigua, pero quizás otra persona, como fue mi caso, aún busque conocer el término "put away" en el contexto de administración de almacenes, esto es lo que encontré:
**Separación* *(put-away):*
-Movimiento físico del andén al área de depósito.
-Identificación del producto, ubicación y desplazamiento.
-Modificación de los registros de inventario con la recepción y su ubicación.​


----------



## Shinnok

los bodegueros utilizan la palabra "almacenamiento"


----------



## Portugato

!Hola!
Tomando este hilo, yo me topé igualmente con esta palabra de "putaway". En el procedimiento viene la idea (por lo menos para esta fábrica) lo que debe ser "putaway"
y dice:


PutawayMovement of stock from inbound staging to storage bin

a lo cual, "putaway" pienso que "colocación" se me hace más adecuada su traducción. Salvo mejor opinión de todos vosotros.

_Nota de moderadora 
Por favor abre otro hilo para la consulta sobre la otra frase. Gracias.
Bevj_


----------



## Portugato

Portugato said:


> !Hola!
> Tomando este hilo, yo me topé igualmente con esta palabra de "putaway". En el procedimiento viene la idea (por lo menos para esta fábrica) lo que debe ser "putaway"
> y dice:
> 
> 
> PutawayMovement of stock from inbound staging to storage bin
> 
> a lo cual, "putaway" pienso que "colocación" se me hace más adecuada su traducción. Salvo mejor opinión de todos vosotros.
> 
> _Nota de moderadora
> Por favor abre otro hilo para la consulta sobre la otra frase. Gracias.
> Bevj_


Ok!


----------



## Benzene

_¡Hola Portugato!

Recientemente he añadido mi opinión sobre el término "putaway".

Por favor, mire aquí: created for putaway

Saludos,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Portugato

Benzene said:


> _¡Hola Portugato!
> 
> Recientemente he añadido mi opinión sobre el término "putaway".
> 
> Por favor, mire aquí: created for putaway
> 
> Saludos,
> *Benzene*_


gracias!!


----------

